# Need help from the married game experts :)



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys. I am new here and actually just stumbled upon atholk's blog. I must say that I was shocked at how well it actually communicated MY desires as a committed wife. I do need some advice though. My husband and I have been married for 9 years and have 2 kids (4 & 8). Generally we are very happy, but I really LOVE the idea of my husband being more dominant and frankly, the idea of being more "submissive" actually sounds wonderful! I would like to let my husband know about the eye opening ideas I've read both here and elsewhere. How do I do this? I don't want to offend him by telling him to "man up". How do I communicate this while not insulting him? Also, he HATES to read so maybe I'm SOL  thx in advance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I would suggest showing him Atholk's blog and maybe reading it to him out loud. Not everyone is a person who learns by reading/seeing--some learn by 'hearing' and some learn by 'doing'--but if you read it out loud it would both bring up the topic AND he'd be hearing it which could be a good start if he is an auditory person. 

Then I'd say make a respectful request: "Honey, this sounds like it would be fun to me and I'd like to request that we try it. It might be a little bit of a stretch but would you be willing to try and see where it goes?" 

Then give him the freedom to enthusiastically agree or disagree. If he disagrees ask him what he WOULD be willing to do. For example without going nuts, I was physically abused as a child (like beaten) so some forms like "paddling" do NOT turn me on at all--but some other dominating activities do, and I also can enjoy both being dominated and dominating... a little. So if he says no just ask what he would be willing to try, and no matter how small that step may seem, try it!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree. I love Athol's blog, I would love it if my husband tried most of it. I told him to check it out and he read some of it, but I think I'll just have to share some things with him.


----------

